# So far past my wits end!!!



## MikeyB (8/4/16)

Hi All, I need some advice, I have been vaping for a long time now and have been through a plethora of tops and batteries, Ive tried the el cheapos, and had one of the first VV on the market (cant recall what it was called, but it used a single 18650 battery and kinda the size eGo One Mega battery)

Recently ive been using an eGo One Mega top @ 0.5ohms and an eLeaf iJust2 top at 0.5. Im happy with both these tops (and have a stash of coils for them so dont really want to change this part). The problem is im going through eGo One mega batteries at a rapid rate, ive had 4 of them, all dead now because of the button on the side going faulty/falling out/getting stuck......

I then bought an eLeaf iJust2 battery, this lasted a bit longer then the ego's, 3 months or so, but now its only holding half a days worth of charge and the click in the button is gone, it still works if your push the button hard but all in all I think its poked.

So now im looking at another VV/VW battery that will work with my eGo one Mega top and iJust2 top. Please could you make recommendations, I really just want something thats gonna last and work with predictability.

Many Thanks, MikeyB


----------



## Yagya (8/4/16)

hi..i would suggest the vtc mini 75W by joyetech..good all rounder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouder (8/4/16)

Hi @ MikeyB and welcome to the forum, please introduce yourself in the newbie thread.

As far as your question goes, I'm sure you'll get numerous answers and suggestions, good luck, and enjoy your stay!

I would also suggest that you get yourself an Evic VTC Mini.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (8/4/16)

If you want something that will last forever and a day get yourself mech mod. They just dont stop.


----------



## Andre (8/4/16)

Seems to me you need a device that takes a removable 18650 battery. Unfortunately not any of those in penstyle and VV/VW freely available. 

The Evic VTC Mini (here) recommended by the other members above is tried and tested and I know of just one report on this forum of one going faulty. A newer and smaller device is the iStick Pico here.

It is a fact of life, however, that electronics pack up. You could consider a mechanical mod, which has far less potential points of failure. In this regard the new Kangertech Dripbox might be considered (here) - some electronics for safety but far less than full on regulated devices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (8/4/16)

Hey

1. Whats your budget
2. Are you ok with a box or looking for a tube/pen style "battery"
3. Do you plan to upgrade your tank to something rebuildable anytime soon? (If not then consider an 18650 or 26650 compatible mech)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/4/16)

MikeyB said:


> Hi All, I need some advice, I have been vaping for a long time now and have been through a plethora of tops and batteries, Ive tried the el cheapos, and had one of the first VV on the market (cant recall what it was called, but it used a single 18650 battery and kinda the size eGo One Mega battery)
> 
> Recently ive been using an eGo One Mega top @ 0.5ohms and an eLeaf iJust2 top at 0.5. Im happy with both these tops (and have a stash of coils for them so dont really want to change this part). The problem is im going through eGo One mega batteries at a rapid rate, ive had 4 of them, all dead now because of the button on the side going faulty/falling out/getting stuck......
> 
> ...



I can offer you some advice on how to go about fixing the buttons if you like, they are probably "stuck" due to juice/grime that has accumulated in around the sides of the button. Once this stuff dries the button becomes useless. One solution involves some cotton and denatured alcohol/metholated spirits which you work around the button to clean that stuff out.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine (8/4/16)

I would reccomend the new Istick Pico Mini 75W Kit as a nice "latest release" starter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeyB (8/4/16)

Wow, what an awesome forum!!! Thanks guys. 


Yagya said:


> hi..i would suggest the vtc mini 75W by joyetech..good all rounder.



This looks like a winner



Clouder said:


> Hi @ MikeyB and welcome to the forum, please introduce yourself in the newbie thread.
> 
> As far as your question goes, I'm sure you'll get numerous answers and suggestions, good luck, and enjoy your stay!
> 
> I would also suggest that you get yourself an Evic VTC Mini.



Hi, My name is Mike, and im a vaper  Evic Mini VTC Scores another point



Stevape;) said:


> If you want something that will last forever and a day get yourself mech mod. They just dont stop.



Forever and a day sounds exactly what im after  Just not too sure what a mech mod is, will have a Google.



Andre said:


> Seems to me you need a device that takes a removable 18650 battery. Unfortunately not any of those in penstyle and VV/VW freely available.
> 
> The Evic VTC Mini (here) recommended by the other members above is tried and tested and I know of just one report on this forum of one going faulty. A newer and smaller device is the iStick Pico here.
> 
> It is a fact of life, however, that electronics pack up. You could consider a mechanical mod, which has far less potential points of failure. In this regard the new Kangertech Dripbox might be considered (here) - some electronics for safety but far less than full on regulated devices.



Evic VTC Mini scores again!!! (Do you guys work for Evic??) haha, I think im sold on this one. eciggies.co.za has a black one in stock too. What a winning day!



Cespian said:


> Hey
> 
> 1. Whats your budget
> 2. Are you ok with a box or looking for a tube/pen style "battery"
> 3. Do you plan to upgrade your tank to something rebuildable anytime soon? (If not then consider an 18650 or 26650 compatible mech)



1. Ive spent so much on batteries in the last 12 months, way more then the price of the evic mini VTC
2. Im fine with the Box, tube/pen style has been letting me down.
3. I dont think ill go into building my own coils, plus im pretty happy with the way the Mega and iJust2 are vaping



Alex said:


> I can offer you some advice on how to go about fixing the buttons if you like, they are probably "stuck" due to juice/grime that has accumulated in around the sides of the button. Once this stuff dries the button becomes useless. One solution involves some cotton and denatured alcohol/metholated spirits which you work around the button to clean that stuff out.



Thanks, ill give that a try. 



Waine said:


> I would reccomend the new Istick Pico Mini 75W Kit as a nice "latest release" starter.



Thanks, ill check it out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (8/4/16)

MikeyB said:


> Wow, what an awesome forum!!! Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> This looks like a winner
> ...



Whoop Whoop, in that case, I too suggest the Evic VTC Mini 

Goodluck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (8/4/16)

VTC mini for the win


----------



## MikeyB (8/4/16)

Another quick Q, should I get a charger for teh 18650 batteries, or will charging them in the Mini eVic-VTC be fine?


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

VTC Mini is nice but Asmodus Minikin is better !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

MikeyB said:


> Another quick Q, should I get a charger for teh 18650 batteries, or will charging them in the Mini eVic-VTC be fine?


Having a separate charger is better, but if you only ever have one mod, then charging on board can work. If you have multiple mods, like 99,9% of this forum, then you want a charger as you may have 6 batteries been used in your mod collection and another 6 been charged,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/16)

MikeyB said:


> Another quick Q, should I get a charger for teh 18650 batteries, or will charging them in the Mini eVic-VTC be fine?


Better to have a separate charger. Your mod will last longer, it charges much faster and you will have spare charged batteries to just swap out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeyB (11/4/16)

Thanks all, eVic VTC mini is on its way, and a sony vtc5 (which it seems sony "officially" stopped making 100 years ago but the internet says its kiff so...) and a charger

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jarred Karp (12/4/16)

MikeyB said:


> Hi All, I need some advice, I have been vaping for a long time now and have been through a plethora of tops and batteries, Ive tried the el cheapos, and had one of the first VV on the market (cant recall what it was called, but it used a single 18650 battery and kinda the size eGo One Mega battery)
> 
> Recently ive been using an eGo One Mega top @ 0.5ohms and an eLeaf iJust2 top at 0.5. Im happy with both these tops (and have a stash of coils for them so dont really want to change this part). The problem is im going through eGo One mega batteries at a rapid rate, ive had 4 of them, all dead now because of the button on the side going faulty/falling out/getting stuck......
> 
> ...


hey ! if you want to keep it small and stealthy, why dont you maybe look at a mini volt 40watt?


----------



## GreenyZA (12/4/16)

The VTC mini is also really a good unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

Andre said:


> Seems to me you need a device that takes a removable 18650 battery. Unfortunately not any of those in penstyle and VV/VW freely available.
> 
> The Evic VTC Mini (here) recommended by the other members above is tried and tested and I know of just one report on this forum of one going faulty. A newer and smaller device is the iStick Pico here.
> 
> It is a fact of life, however, that electronics pack up. You could consider a mechanical mod, which has far less potential points of failure. In this regard the new Kangertech Dripbox might be considered (here) - some electronics for safety but far less than full on regulated devices.


Have you had a look at the S.A made 'Big Black Box' mod? I think you might just like it. Very minimal. VERY cool.


----------



## MikeyB (19/4/16)

So, the eVic Mini is kiff, way more features then ill ever need, although, its got my pining for some Ti and Ni coils  so I can try the Temp Control settings. Plus the Sony VTC5 battery gives me about 15 hours of vaping. So all in all im very pleased. Thanks everyone for the comments.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (19/4/16)

Vtc mini for the win


----------



## MikeyB (20/9/16)

Just thought I'd post an update, since its been a while. VTC Mini + eLeaf iJust2 is such a winner. Clouds for days and it never disappoints!! Thanks to all who lead me down this path

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## PsyCLown (20/9/16)

Glad you are enjoying it!

The VTC Mini is a pretty wicked mod - my GF has one and loves it. The one thing which I really dislike about it is the 510 connector.
Some atomizers just do not sit flush and I feel as if something is going to break sooner or later. It bothers me to the point where if it were my mod, I'd have sold it for something else.


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

MikeyB said:


> Just thought I'd post an update, since its been a while. VTC Mini + eLeaf iJust2 is such a winner. Clouds for days and it never disappoints!! Thanks to all who lead me down this path



Great stuff @MikeyB 
Glad you came right and thanks for reporting back!
5 months after your first post. Did you get the VTC mini recently or did you go through other gear first?


----------



## MikeyB (1/6/17)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @MikeyB
> Glad you came right and thanks for reporting back!
> 5 months after your first post. Did you get the VTC mini recently or did you go through other gear first?



Hey @Silver , apologies for the delayed response. Ive been through a ton of other devices, from the cheapo pen style jobs to a few of the first VV/VW 18650 mods. The VTC mini has been great but its now dying  its been misfiring a ton in the last few weeks, Ive stripped it and cleaned it out but its still only fires about 10% of the time and even then it will only fire for a second of so, it also takes a while to ramp up which really doesnt help the short firing duration 

So now im hunting for something new, SMOK and Wismec seem to be rather popular, at the moment. im going to stick with my eLeaf iJust 2 (I have coils haha).


----------



## Strontium (1/6/17)

Pico ftw


----------

